# This Pics Means One Thing.......



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let's see clean rods, clean reels, new line, new leaders, new swivels, new hooks, etc......

SPRING IS HERE! Of corse come May, all my stuff will look like crap again.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

where's the pic?
got the old red x again


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows that?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

And you use all those? I'd be dead if I had that many rods/reels. I've only got a handful and I hear all the time "Do you think you have enough rods and reels?"  Of course my answer is "NO!!"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ah,that's better.bryan.would you mind coming up and making my collection look like that?i'll need to clear a wall cause right now i have about that many piled in 3 different places in the garage,one by my puter desk and some in my boat
here's one of the new crappie rods this year with the new 308 and the other new 308 for the new rod in the garage


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


>


thats beautiful right that  either yer single or you have one of the most understanding wives on the planet


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sonic,his wife is probably like mine.they understand that we just HAVE to have 25-30 or more rigs,they just don't understand WHY  
so they just shake their head and have our dinner ready after a long day on the water


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> sonic,his wife is probably like mine.they understand that we just HAVE to have 25-30 or more rigs,they just don't understand WHY
> so they just shake their head and have our dinner ready after a long day on the water


I need to find a wife like that. Mine expects me to make dinner when I get home from being on the water, well that's after I get the lecture on how I was gone too long and how I need to spend more time with her. 

That picture makes the itch worse. I need to get out and knock the dust off my rods.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I do have a very good wife, but also, I dont really fish for anything else anymore, so what used to eb 4 or 5 bass rods, 4 or 5 crappie rods, 4 or 5 muskie/pike rods, 4 or 5 creek rods, are now just all catfish rods. I also dont drink or smoke or anything, so all y $ goes to those, and finally those are cat rods many of which only cost $25-40 each, so there's no where near the $ there as it looks.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

better spending money on something usfull then drugs. Thats what i tell my Girlfriend.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

chrisoneal said:


> better spending money on something usfull then drugs. Thats what i tell my Girlfriend.


Boy isn't that the truth.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

wow H20, thats one impressive line-up you've got there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> wow H20, thats one impressive line-up you've got there.


Shoot man, most of my rods are just average, I've seen some cat guys have walls and walls of nothing but Abu 7000's anf Tiger Rods. I learned a couple years ago that buying a rod that you like was more important than buying a rod that was expensive. Like I said, within a month they will all look like crap and be thrown around the entire garage again.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

DANG Mellon, i think you have about as many rod n reel combos as i have !!! 

i sold half of mine off over the past winter when my health got worse  and i still have 10 cat combos and 16 bass baitcaster combos and 5-6 lighter combos for crappie and panfish !!! plus the 4-5 push button combos for my kids !!! 

you cant ever have too much gear !!! CAN YOU ??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon,
the class starts soon. remember- Hi my name is H2Omellon and I'm a fisherman. Looks like my office wall. between trolling, crappie, bass, jigging, ice fishing and who knows what else, I'm moving so I can have a bigger room for all my toys. 
Gotta luv a man and his toys.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

As for our addiction/obsession, a understanding wife is important! Here is a pic of my rod holder with most of my rod/reel combos, which she allows me to keep in the bedroom no less! Can't hardly ask for more than that!!


----------

